# Feeding Advice for Horse with Shivers



## llohcins (20 April 2018)

I'm finding equine nutrition a minefield and wonder if anyone can help! I purchased my horse last summer and he kept his weight really well until the last sudden batch of snow in March and he really dropped off. I was warned he would drop off come winter so I was pleased to get him this far looking good. I had hoped (and still am!) as the weather improves he would pick up again but I think he need something extra. However he is extremely food sensitive. For example I gave him really good quality hay and it sent him absolutely crazy and unrideable - even when soaked! He is now out 24/7 and gets two meals a day of Hifi Molasses Free, Spillers Hi Fibre nuggets, farriers formula, gut balancer and a vit E/ selenium supplement as he has a mild shiver. We have plenty of grass and he'll pick at a haynet when I bring him in to groom/ ride but isn't that fussed. He obviously needs a low sugar/ starch diet due to the Shiver. I can't work out what was in the good quality hay that sent him so crazy? Possibly the protein? He is very happy in himself and doesn't need any more energy for ridden work. Does anyone have any recommendations as to what to try feed wise? Or is there an independent person who could advise me as obviously every feed company wants to sell their own products. I've done tonnes of research but just feel like i'm going round in circles! Many thanks from one confused horse owner!


----------



## SEL (20 April 2018)

If you're after something low sugar  starch but helps with weight gain then look at oils. Copra or linseed might work, but if he's very sensitive then worth seeing if you can pinch a sample from someone.

The grass is coming through fast though so I think he'll get his weight back on quickly.


----------



## maggiesmum (23 April 2018)

I have a mare with suspected shivers and find a low sugar / starch diet works well for us, she's currently out all day then in overnight with ad-lib haylage. She gets 2 feeds a day of Agrobs weisencobs and green oats chaff with equivita mineral balancer, mycosorb and salt. I tend to keep her in a slightly heavier rug than the others too as that seems to help. Personally I like mine to be pretty lean by Feb / March to avoid issues when the grass pushes through, mine have definitely gained a few pounds in the last 2 weeks so I wouldn't worry too much unless he really is 'rescue case' thin. As an aside i've had great success with the shivers symptoms by adding L-Tryptrophan to her feeds, she shows hardly any symptoms now.


----------



## llohcins (12 May 2018)

maggiesmum said:



			I have a mare with suspected shivers and find a low sugar / starch diet works well for us, she's currently out all day then in overnight with ad-lib haylage. She gets 2 feeds a day of Agrobs weisencobs and green oats chaff with equivita mineral balancer, mycosorb and salt. I tend to keep her in a slightly heavier rug than the others too as that seems to help. Personally I like mine to be pretty lean by Feb / March to avoid issues when the grass pushes through, mine have definitely gained a few pounds in the last 2 weeks so I wouldn't worry too much unless he really is 'rescue case' thin. As an aside i've had great success with the shivers symptoms by adding L-Tryptrophan to her feeds, she shows hardly any symptoms now.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you so much this is really helpful. Some really good ideas there. Can I ask where do you get your L-Tryptophan and salt from and what amount do you feed per day?


----------



## texel (1 June 2018)

This is a very good site concerning Shivers.  

https://cvm.msu.edu/vetschool-tails/valberg-shivers


----------



## maggiesmum (18 June 2018)

Sorry, missed this. I buy the L-Tryptophan from eBay.


----------

